# 2012

## Tvani1

.       2012

----------


## Verusha2003

1)   ,     ,   ,            . . 227, 227.1, 228  , - 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110;

2)   ,       , ,   , ,      ,  . 227  , - 182 1 01 02020 01 1000 110;

3)   ,     ,   . 228   (,   ,          ), - 182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110;

4)        ,               . 227.1  , - 182 1 01 02040 01 1000 110.

            :

- 1000 -   (,     ,     );

- 2000 -     ;

- 3000 -    .

----------


## Tvani1

! :Smilie:

----------

,      -   ?

----------


## mvf

#2  - ?

----------


## Verusha2003

> ,      -   ?


182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110       ,     ,   ,             227, 2271  228    

 -       2011    

182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110       ,   ,               -  c   2012 .!

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Verusha2003

> .


     ? http://www.expert.byx.ru/uplata_ndfl...lits/72/215894

----------


## mvf

> ?


  ...    2011  2012.  ?

----------


## Verusha2003

> ...    2011  2012.  ?


      "   ".    ,    "10 "!       . !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 1)   ,     ,   ,            . . 227, 227.1, 228  , - 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110;


.         ?




> 2)   ,       , ,   , ,      ,  . 227  , - 182 1 01 02020 01 1000 110;


, , ,             /   /    ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,  



>

----------


## mvf

> .         ?


 .

----------



----------


## Weiden

! ,       18210102021011000110. 2012     ?      .

----------


## Andyko

http://www.klerk.ru/glossary/258118/

----------


## .

> .


     ?            :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ila2010

,     -   .               ?     2 ?

 ,   1,     -

----------


## .

.    :Smilie:

----------


## _

, ,   .
(.)  .    ( /)  182 1 01 02030 01 1000 110   ,        228    

  182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110     ,     ,   ,             227, 227.1  228

----------


## .

.  .

----------


## Verusha2003

> .         ?
> 
> 
> 
> , , ,             /   /    ?


 -    .    !      ,    .

----------


## 2345

> ?


          2011      ?

----------

:      (    )   2-  2008 .

       ,        ,   2012 .?

----------


## .



----------

.,   .

----------

2012     .   (((( ,  ?    ,   (   ),    ?      ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,


!      ?     ,   -   ?
      :


  30  2011 . N 02-04-09/6082
     2012                    ,         ,        28  2010 . N 190,               ,          2012 ,     .

----------


## safg

*.*,    ...    ,   -(((

----------


## .

.       .      ,

----------

.. ,  ,     ,  -  9% ..
   ,       :
182 101 020 1001 1000 110
................  :Wink: ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

*mvf*, 

...!

----------

,        , ,     :
 .2011
  ,       2011.,          2012. , 2011()?  :Wink: 


         2012.,     .04.2012....?

----------


## .

-        
     . 
,      2012,    2011

----------

> -        
>      . 
> ,      2012,    2011


:   2012 .      : 
182 101 020 1001 1000 110

----------

. : 1)                /? 2)   ,          ?

----------

,   



        -  "       "    ,  -   ,     ... 
       30.12.2011 N 02-04-09/6082             ,   1  2012 : "    1  2012       ()    2012 ,             ,                       ( )      ()      .

     2012                    ,         ,        28  2010 . N 190,               ,          2012 ,     ."

----------

,      3-  2011      ,          2-?
         -2510.
   :
-  
- 
-  
- ,    

       ?

----------

!  .3-  2011        .2-.  . 2-      2510 (  ,      ,   ).      .      : 182 101 02010 01 1000 110  182 101 02030 01 1000 110.       " 2011",        - 182 101 02030 01 1000 110,   .

----------


## .

3-?




> . 2-      2510


    ,         2-,

----------

> 3-?


      +  .     ,     2510   ,   .       3-     .

----------


## .

> 2510   ,   .


       ?   ,    ?       ?     .

----------

> ?   ,    ?


 ,        .
   ,   , ..  .2-   5.1 (  ), 5.2 ( ), 5.3 (  )  5.7 ( ,    )  ,    54. (  ), 5.5 (  )  5.6 ( ,    )  .

----------


## .

**, ..           ?   ,     - ?     :Embarrassment:

----------

> [b]   ,     - ?


      ,    .     .      - 182 101 02030 01 1000 110?        ?

----------


## .

,    ,    ?  :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,    ?


,    3-  ,      .   .   .    ,       2001 ?

----------

> ,     - ?


 .        (   ),   .

----------


## .



----------

> 


  !        (..   )     182 101 02030 01 1000 110? 
   ,       3- ,    , ,   ,          ",   ,      . 2.2.1"
   1.500.000,    1.000.000.

----------


## Andyko

> 3- ,    , ,   ,          ",   ,      . 2.2.1"

----------


## Svetakop1

?    2  1?   .

----------


## .

*Svetakop1*,          :Frown:  
   2

----------


## Svetakop1

> *Svetakop1*,          
>    2


  .   ? 182 1 01 02010 01 1000 110

----------


## .



----------

3-  2011  (    ),  :     182 101 02020 01 1000 110 (  2012 ),      ,    2011  ?

----------


## .

.

----------

,      2012.                ?

----------


## )

, ,        . (   ) ?
18210102010011000110 -9%  13%

----------


## .



----------



----------

, .,,

----------

.

----------

,     ,             ?

----------


## .

,

----------

